# Cerakote



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Does anyone know of a local business that does a great cerakote job? I want to get my blued M70 done in a semi gloss black. I'm getting tired of messing with surface rust while hunting. 

Years ago I was going to use 1911Junky from GulfCoastGunForum but I don't have his information anymore nor do I remember my password for that forum. If anyone still has his information that would be appreciated if not another great company or individual would be appreciated.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I’d love to have my Handi-Rifles ceracoated, I’m too tight though, lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

delta dooler said:


> I’d love to have my Handi-Rifles ceracoated, I’m too tight though, lol


Rustoleum paint works really well. haha I have that on my 300 ultra.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Paul Boyden does some of the best work I’ve seen local. Not sure if he’s still messing with guns though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Paul Boyden does some of the best work I’ve seen local. Not sure if he’s still messing with guns though.


I thought I saw him post awhile back that he wasn't doing it anymore.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Scott Corely does great work
https://www.guardiancustomfirearmcoating.com


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

*Guardian Custom Coatings in Navarre*



Brandon_SPC2 said:


> Does anyone know of a local business that does a great cerakote job? I want to get my blued M70 done in a semi gloss black. I'm getting tired of messing with surface rust while hunting.
> 
> Years ago I was going to use 1911Junky from GulfCoastGunForum but I don't have his information anymore nor do I remember my password for that forum. If anyone still has his information that would be appreciated if not another great company or individual would be appreciated.


I use Scott of Guardian Custom Coatings in Navarre. https://guardiancustomfirearmcoating.com/ he also has a FB page.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Another vote for Scott at Guardian. He is awesome. He has done 2 of my rifles and they have held up great. I'm gonna take a few more to him this year. Tell him Rudy sent ya. 
https://www.facebook.com/guardiancustomcoating/


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I recommend Birdsong BlackT over cerakote. They coat every metal part not just the surfaces you see. The process also treats the metal before the coating that protects it from rust. It's called BlackT but there are some color options. 

https://black-t.com/our-price-list/

Delta, they are in Pearl, MS, you could just drop it off.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

toma said:


> I recommend Birdsong BlackT over cerakote. They coat every metal part not just the surfaces you see. The process also treats the metal before the coating that protects it from rust. It's called BlackT but there are some color options.
> 
> https://black-t.com/our-price-list/
> 
> Delta, they are in Pearl, MS, you could just drop it off.


Interesting, never heard of em


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

*Birdsong*

here are some of mine I've had coated over the years by Birdsong. All keepers, yeah I like the green.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Guardian Custom Coatings in Navarre


----------

